# You people make me wanna YAK!!!



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright, I've spent the past two hours reading posts, looking at all the yaks on that big ol' fishing yak site, and I'm about to go BLIND trying to process all the info.... 

I want someone who knows about 'Yaks to just go on and tell me what to buy....

I'm 5'9" 170, physically fit, strong swimmer, been on the water all my life, yada yada.....

I want a yak to fish the creeks and waterways, and maybe once I've learned how to paddle, and got some experience in those areas, I might use it in the surf to take out big baits.....I'll need to carry two or three rods, small cooler, small tackle bag, the usual crap.

I know if I'm gonna 'yak fish i've gotta buy something, and just go fishin'......Then I'll know what to get next, and I'll have a spare for a buddy or the wife.

Somebody get out the crayons and draw me a picture. Initial budget....1K, ready to go.

HELP, PLEASE!

Oh yeah....BartyB and myself are planning a rental 'Yak trip in the near future, but I have no idea what kind or even if fishing yaks are available. Maybe the ******* Connection won't end up on the news at 11....


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

i have a tarpon 140. i would give it a grade B overall. in other words it doesnt have a true A in some of the catagories. some have better stability but not as fast, some are faster but not as manuverable, some can carry more weight but they are heavier, some cost less but not made as well yada yada yada.....
to me it is not the best in one category but is reasonable in all categories. i am 5'11"/210 and been fishing with it for 3 years. 
one thing i do recommend is a good paddle. i bought a AT paddle that is carbon with a ergonomic shaft. stiff and light and i can tell a difference in my speed, thats between $220-350(i bought mine for cost at the jamaica bay yak tourny a couple of months ago from the owner) and it is worth it. kayakfishingstuff.com has a chart on its site that lists the yaks in all catagories. check it out.
ken c


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yep, that's the site that made me blind.... 

Tarpon 140...1 vote.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

i wonder how long it will take for someone to shoot my opinion down. yaks are a personal choice. so you opened up a cornocopia of ideas coming your way.tkaa.org is another great site.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Rob, I'm gonna talk to the guy at the yak outfitter on hecksher and see what he's got. this might help out in the decision process. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Railroader said:


> I want a yak to fish the creeks and waterways, and maybe once I've learned how to paddle, and got some experience in those areas, I might use it in the surf to take out big baits.....I'll need to carry two or three rods, small cooler, small tackle bag, the usual crap.


I do pretty much that with my tarpon 120 and have no complaints. I've kept mine fairly simple..milk crate in the back w/ 2 pvc rod holders and the scotty up front. Downrigger ball on a 10' rope serves as my anchor 99% of the time. Also have one of those folding types but hardly use it. I'll bring a small cooler that goes behind my crate for food & drinks if i'm gonna be out for a while. Also a soft-sided cooler bag in the front hatch if i'm gonna keep fish. But yeah, i'd recommend the 120.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Railroader said:


> Allright, I've spent the past two hours reading posts, looking at all the yaks on that big ol' fishing yak site, and I'm about to go BLIND trying to process all the info....


oh man... thats how it all started for me... you are already hooked and you just don't know it. Welcome to the darkside... force is strong...  

I liked my Tarpon120. It handled well and turned on a dime. No complaints. If you are going to fish open water more, I would get something longer... maybe Tarpon140, Hobie Quest or Liquid Logic Manta Ray. 

I'm currently looking to upgrade to Hobie Kayaks because of the ability to paddle hands free. You can have two hands devoted to fishing!!! Prices on the Hobies are more than other kayaks but they come with alot of accessories. If you add up all the accessories, the prices might be comparable.

Most important thing is to test drive!!!!!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I have the Tarpon 120 as well as the Manta Ray 12. Both are good boats and will do all you are looking for. Longer is better for longer paddles but I've been all over with my boats and speed hasn't been an issue. You sometimes have to work a little harder but still doable (and I'm 52).The Manta has a better cockpit design but cheaper rigging gear, its wider than the Tarpon and more stable. The Manta 14 is not out yet though. You may want to take a look at the Heritage Redfish series also,nice boats.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Ocean Kayak 15 Prowler. Fast, nimble, fishable, comfortable, tough, stable, sexy. Equally at home in surf and on the flats. From the keel to cockpit - perfectly designed fishing kayak. I have mine rigged so I can go from jigging for pups and flatties to chumming for cobes to trolling for striper in minutes. No other boat has been put to the test and passed like the OK Prowler 15. Check it out.

Ric 

P.S. I'm not sponsored by OK - Just love this boat.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

uncdub13 said:


> Also a soft-sided cooler bag in the front hatch if i'm gonna keep fish. But yeah, i'd recommend the 120.


What brand of bag is it? I have been looking for a big enough cooler bag, that'll fit my hatch... and budget. I can't see spending $75+ on a fish bag.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*Hobie mirage outback or sport*

If you going to "fish" and not tour, the hobie out back or sport really makes the most sense, "at least to me" its made for hands free fishing with the pedal drive system verses paddling, its a weird deal, but it works great, and its way less work,, not to mention it has a 34" beam, and is super stable, I have the sport, because of storage issues (condo livin) Im 6' 1" 165lbs its 9ft 6" pretty short so not a great touring yak, it really wouldnt track all that well without the pedal drive.

I also use outriggers I built because all of my fishing is in the ocean. on a flat day you can stand up in it and use a cast net.
I got mine deliverd to my door for $1400 "new" and made the outriggers for about $60 from lowes,I wouldnt go out in the ocean with out them

Im so glad I went this way verses a conventional yak, The beam and the outriggers alone makes fishing way less nerve racking on big water,worrying about getting rolled over ,its really impossible with the outriggers.
may be Im a chicken, but ending up shark bait isnt my cup of tea.

http://villagerecorders.com/kayak.htm


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i got a tarpon for sale!

no but seriously... i have had a kingfisher. very very very stable, SLOW, not meaning i'd lose a race, but i had to paddle 3x harder to keep up with the guys in other boats. 

I have a tarpon 140 now, but i am thinking of goign a foot longer and gettting the OK P15. The only reason i would by a 120 is if i wanted to surf waves and make surfing easier, in all other situations i would want the longest one i could handle. more room, more speed(easier time out) etc. the BIG kicker no one has mentioned yet is the seat. the tarpons have PLASTIC seats that are very comfy. the others dont and you will have to invest in a nice seat as well as a nice paddle, pfd, and all other accessories. 

As for me, i dont really need an OK p15, but its more of a i want something new type of deal. the longer the boat the faster, the wider the more stable etc. 99% of the people i know who fish ALOT in their yaks are fishing in Tarpons of Prowlers. And of couse i have not yet seen or driven something other that I would reccomend more. I personally didnt like the hobies bc i didnt feel as they they were quick enough, and I also thought they were very heavy(maybe i drank too much before) also i dotn like the peddles for skinny water which i find myself in alot bc it stirs stuff up or you cant use them. another thing is that it is one more system to break when you accidently let yourself go over a hump, oyster bed, sticks or the other assorted stuff you will run over, let alone the stuff you dont see and run over by accident.

just my 4cents bud.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Rockstar said:


> What brand of bag is it? I have been looking for a big enough cooler bag, that'll fit my hatch... and budget. I can't see spending $75+ on a fish bag.


i cant remember the brand name but it was only like $7 at walmart. sam's has 'em too. look back with all the other coolers and you should see them. i usually just leave mine in the hatch in case i ever need it since it's so light along with my PFD. one less thing to grab from the house when i'm heading out for a quick trip.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*This is all me*

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/Me...ROD&Product_Code=Hobie-outback&Category_Code=

See the Marketplace for "kidney for sale"


----------

